# Show Me Your Box - The Roof Mounted Atlas Cargo Box



## UrbanJoke (Nov 24, 2015)

Alright, so if you've ever owned a Audi? Chances are, you've probably come across a similar thread. 

Let's see some pictures of roof mounted cargo boxes!


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

UrbanJoke said:


> Alright, so if you've ever owned a Audi? Chances are, you've probably come across a similar thread.
> 
> Let's see some pictures of roof mounted cargo boxes!


subscribed! Contemplating between urban loader and a skybox. I have seen many with the skybox (or equivalent) but none yet with the urban loader.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9091897-Yakima-Skybox-16&p=112521411#post112521411


----------



## JungleMindState (Jun 17, 2013)

KarstGeo said:


> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9091897-Yakima-Skybox-16&p=112521411#post112521411


That’s what I have and it’s perfect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UrbanJoke (Nov 24, 2015)

Looks dope! Will that box fit ski's? Also, what is your clearance height with that sucker mounted?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

UrbanJoke said:


> Looks dope! Will that box fit ski's? Also, what is your clearance height with that sucker mounted?


Depends on the length of skis of course










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fartbox666 (Sep 10, 2018)

I always heard they kill your mpg


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Fartbox666 said:


> I always heard they kill your mpg


They do

But they protect your skis (&snowboards) from grime compared to being exposed on ski holders. Which means that wax job you did was a waste of time and money, as you need to clean the base again or you'll push that dirt deeper into the base causing a slower ski
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Eye Candy White (Nov 9, 2006)

I also have the Yakima Skybox 16 and think it's great. Used on our just bought back TDI Sportwagen, but have not mounted on the Atlas yet. Guessing it'll look more at home on the Atlas size wise (though, I thought it looked pretty cool on the wagon for long trips).

We use it almost exclusively for vacations and family trips around the holidays when hauling lots of luggage, presents, etc. We definitely needed it in the Sportwagen (had 1 kid and 1 dog at the time), but guessing we'll probably still use it in the Atlas around the holidays due to adding another kid this fall (2 kids, 1 dog).

There's no way I'm going to be able to mount the roof box on the Atlas while inside my garage now (could do that with the Sportwagen), so am going to have to load it outside in the elements now, which is not very fun.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

I bit the bullet and ordered the urban loader since everyone seems to have the Skybox (or equivalent). I got it for $447 plus I'll submit for the 10% rebate the VW has going on right now. Feel like the skybox would cover up the panoramic sunroof view. Also, the urban loader has more capacity than the skybox 16 (or equivalent). I don't ski so I don't need it to be that shape. It will be used mainly for luggage (or other items) if we are at full seating capacity, not much can fit in the back when we carry the twin stroller. Will post picture when it arrives.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Mpgs on a recent road trip were amazing...25-27 over a few hundred miles.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

TablaRasa said:


> I bit the bullet and ordered the urban loader since everyone seems to have the Skybox (or equivalent). I got it for $447 plus I'll submit for the 10% rebate the VW has going on right now. Feel like the skybox would cover up the panoramic sunroof view. Also, the urban loader has more capacity than the skybox 16 (or equivalent). I don't ski so I don't need it to be that shape. It will be used mainly for luggage (or other items) if we are at full seating capacity, not much can fit in the back when we carry the twin stroller. Will post picture when it arrives.


This took a long time to arrive and finally installed it.


----------



## Tylerdh (Apr 26, 2019)

i have a Rhino Rack box that i have used for years on multiple different SUV's. it has held up great and gets a lot of use!!
atlas wheels by Tyler DenHartog, on Flickr


----------



## mackopes (Apr 17, 2015)

Yakima Skybox 16 with Timberline Towers and Jetstream Bars


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

KarstGeo said:


> Mpgs on a recent road trip were amazing...25-27 over a few hundred miles.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Just came back from a road trip to Toronto. Fully loaded with 7 passengers avg. 65-70 mph on the highway. Highest I have gotten with the urban loader was 21 mpg. Expected it to be low just with the shape alone compared to the others. Otherwise, was very happy with the Urban loader and it's capacity. At first though, I forgot to zip it up but luckily we were still close to the house when people pointed at it laughing lol!


----------



## SPAAtlas (Jun 25, 2019)

I have a Skybox 16 and 21. We traded her Explorer for the Atlas, and the 16 fit perfectly. The 21 I haven't used in a few years because it was almost too big for the Explorer. Seeing the pics of the 16 on the Atlas makes me think that either will fit just fine. I've been contemplating selling the 21 and keeping the 16, just because it will fit her Atlas and my Explorer Sport.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Thule Force XT XL 18-cu-ft box.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Thule Motion XT XXL


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

*Urban Loader Expanded view*

Here it is when expanded


----------

